# Some help on painting a laptop.



## sabbyk (Mar 9, 2005)

I recently purchased a Toshiba Satellite M115-S3094 Laptop in October. The color I got was Mist Gray, and it looked pretty nice. One day I saw a small surface scratch, so I decided to try to buff it out with an eraser...what a mistake. The eraser ended up taking the top layer of the paint off, so there was an awkward looking streak on there now. 

It doesn't stop there. I figured I could remove the top layer of the paint so it would look more even. That ended up making it look more uneven. So I got to the point where I was trying to even the surface color, and I ended up taking off the paint on the corner. So now my laptop looks like crap with a black corner. 

I believe cosmetic damage (especially caused by me) is not covered by the warranty. I am disapointed that Toshiba put some really crappy paint on the lid which would have over time became splotchy anyway, from what I have seen with other Satellites in the same color. 

I am considering painting my laptop, but this is my first one, and I don't want to take it apart (although I could, but since it's still under warranty, I am wary of it). Would I have to remove the paint that is already on the lid? What kind of paint remover can I use for this? Underneath the paint is black plastic, so I was thinking I could spray paint some type of glitter with a glossy clear paint over it. Any help/suggestions/etc. are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

here's a great site about painting a desktop pc case that could help
http://case-mods.linear1.org/case-mod-101-how-to-paint-your-computer-case-part-1/


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

Another step-by-step guide~

Link


----------

